# Stephen King Favorites



## strangecs (Jun 11, 2007)

Just as the title says: what are your personal Stephen King favorites? why?


Mine would be a few:

The Gunslinger*
The Drawing of the Three*
Rose Madder
Bag of Bones
Tommyknockers
The Talisman

*(To be honest, I have not completed the Dark Tower series and really don't plan on it anytime soon...but the first two books were fantastic)


----------



## Leyline (Jun 13, 2007)

Hearts In Atlantis
The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon
Skeleton Crew


----------



## IrishLad (Jun 14, 2007)

It.

Seeing the characters struggle and triumph with their personal demons, as well as with the supernatural forces in the story, really pulled me in. Giving Bill a stutter endeared him to me and I shared in his frustration.  And Pennywise, well... 'nuff said.

Cheers


----------



## Banzai (Jun 14, 2007)

The Green Mile. One of his best, I think.


----------



## Nefieslab (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh that is an evil question! it's just soooo hard!
if i had to answer i'd say,
The Dark Half (George Stark is a great character)
It(Pennywise is the best fictional character i have ever read about. nuff said.)


----------



## Swift84 (Jun 15, 2007)

The Shining - Guess it's an obvious choice, but it's one of the few novels that have been able to convey eerieness so effectively. 

Everything's Eventual - This collection of short stories really shows off the versatility of King. King is also the best American short story writer alive, despite the fact that most people only pay attention to his novels. 

Eye of the Dragon - I would rather read King write fantasy than any Harry Potter book. A nice introduction to Flagg as well.


----------



## Funwriter (Jun 17, 2007)

Salems Lot
The Stand 
_IT

_


----------



## Rahvin (Jun 18, 2007)

I've always liked _The Stand_ best, but I like _Firestarter_ and the _Dark Tower_ series as well.


----------



## Adjective Ocean (Jun 18, 2007)

Tommyknockers? Yeesh my least favorate and the only book I've never finished (that's just me though, you're certainly entitled to your opinion). I've read 5 of the Dark Tower books and liked them all. I liked It and From a Buick 8. I'm currently reading Bago of Bones which is pretty good (I'm nearing the end).


----------



## RustyHicks (Jun 18, 2007)

The Shinning. Just creepy as hell, was quite the ride to see
Jack Torrance's mind get eaten away by the evil of the hotel.
Christine, liked the way this badly abused teen turns into something he's always hated.
Carrie. I got to admit, being in Carrie's shoes in high school (no pigs blood on me though  I felt a little satisfaction when she took revenge on her tormentors


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Carrie, though I've never read it. Great psychological thrill.
The Dark Tower Series. Took me a month to read this, folks, but goddamn was it worth it, I cried at the end...
Cujo- I can't even describe the genius of this.
The Long Walk- this was a study of sadness, truly heartwrenching.
The girl Who Loved tom gordon didn't do t for me.
It- Pennywise is my grandpa.

A note- Wizard and Glass of the dark tower series is a great love story.

Lisey's Story blew my mind.
I liked insomnia.
Gerald's Game and Dolores Clairborne- one of my favorite sets of all time.
Misery-naturally.
Dreamcatcher- virgin of the book, but the movie was one of his few decent films.

And....the green mile.

thats it.
say thankya.


----------



## Mike C (Jun 19, 2007)

The Van Driver.


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 19, 2007)

that was devilish, mike C.


----------



## Fladian (Jun 19, 2007)

> Lisey's Story blew my mind.


I was just about to start on that one.  I've been saving it for after my exams from school.

Well, my vote goes to _It_ and it is not related to the fact that I am terrified of clowns.


----------



## Chris Stevenson (Jun 19, 2007)

The Bachman books just totally blew me away.

I liked The Stand okay, I guess.  Not enough about flag and kind of a slow middle.  Of course that was the 1,100 page version.  I loved the last 150 pages most of all.

Chris


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 19, 2007)

I never read that one, mate. So it was good?


----------



## wmd (Jun 19, 2007)

Colorado Kid
Cell 
On Writing

I am about to read Lisey's Story and I am thinking about buying the new Bachman book


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Lisey's is a good choice. I've never read coloroado kid, but I saw it in a bookstore. Now, I can't find it anywhere. Was it good, mate?


----------



## wmd (Jun 19, 2007)

It was good... but not really a typical King story... it is a frustrating mystery though.


----------



## Kyrie (Jun 19, 2007)

Carrie
Christine
The Shining
IT


----------



## Fossy (Jun 24, 2007)

Carrie - although it took me a while to get into the stride due to the way it 
           was written.

From a Buick 8 - awesome.

Christine - same.

Cujo - what German Voodoo said.

Hearts in Atlantis - a bit of a plod, but I got through it cos I play it on the computer.  (sad)

I actually prefer Dean Koontz (ducks head to miss thrown missiles)


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 24, 2007)

Dean Koontz is fine, he just has a cloud hanging over his head because he's pop fiction, much like King.


----------



## Himani (Jun 24, 2007)

So far, *IT*. I love that story, don't know why. Perhaps because I'm scared of Clowns (I've had some bad experiences) and when I was very young I watched IT on television and was scared for a week afterwards. I don't think I could take a shower without looking at the drain the whole time.

The book I love less for the scare (I usually don't find books scary) and more for the story, which I think is quite original.


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 24, 2007)

I watched the film when I wqas younger. I haven't had the nerve to watch it since. The movie was shitty, if terrifying, but the book was very, very solid.


----------



## Himani (Jun 24, 2007)

I still like the movie a lot.  Tim Curry's awesome. I think books don't scare me because it doesn't give the added bonus of sound. But that refridgerator scene from the book creeped me out.


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 24, 2007)

Richie.

Scare tactic.

 I still think his magnum opus is his best, flawed as it is in some places.


----------



## RebelGoddess (Jun 25, 2007)

I've only read a few, but so far my favorite is DEFINITELY Cell.


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 25, 2007)

Cell was his worst ever, love.


----------



## pangalactic (Jun 30, 2007)

Let's see...

Needfull Things (film was shit, I loved the book even though most people seem to loathe it)
Nightmares and Dreamscapes
The first 5 Dark Tower books, the last two I really didn't enjoy but I felt I owed it to myself to finish the series.
Eyes of The Dragon
IT
Carrie
Cycle Of The Werewolf

That's about it. From A Buick 8 was really good as well, and I really enjoyed On Writing and Danse Macabre.


----------



## Strotha (Jul 1, 2007)

The Shining, Carrie, and The Green Mile.


----------



## Truth-Teller (Jul 1, 2007)

Everything before Misery.

Nothing after it.


----------



## red lantern (Jul 1, 2007)

Dolores Claiborne
Needful Things


----------



## IJS (Jul 2, 2007)

Mike C said:
			
		

> The Van Driver.



Hahahaha... very nice, sir. 

Favorite books/stories by Stephen King all involve generally his earlier works:

1.) The Long Walk
2.) Cujo 
3.) Thinner

4.) Apt Pupil 
5.) Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption


----------



## The Saint (Jul 10, 2007)

The Shining
It
Desperation
Different Seasons


----------



## Maul Twilight (Jul 13, 2007)

The Dark Tower Series is a masterpiece, perhaps the best story ever written. 
Every second spent in that weird and wonderful world he has created is worth it, there isn't a page that you find yourself wanting to get to a more exciting part because the characters make you want to live in each moment...and you do.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 13, 2007)

I actually echo your thoughts about that one.


----------



## blodren (Jul 19, 2007)

After the psychological thriller comment about Carrie, I might give King another chance. I've read It and Needful Things yet neither one truly did anything for me. It with the whole turtle just... meh. I couldn't even finish The Gunslinger come to think of it.

en: Blodren


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 19, 2007)

Well... if nothing else, the tower series is better than MOST of the shit in fantasy, and it was quite the emotional human drama.

for me, at least. some people condemn King. eh.


----------



## playstation60 (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow...I feel so out of it, I've really only read a few by him.  Carrie, Firestarter, Bag of Bones and On Writing.  Bag of Bone is my favorite of the bunch.  I started to read Hearts in Atlantis but got bored and put it down.  At one point in time I had a copy of one of the Dark Tower books, but it wasn't the first book so I refused to read it.  *shrugs*


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 19, 2007)

It's worth it, mate.
Don't forget little sisters of eul.
but for that, you'll have to read everything by him to get the full story.
he even admitted you don't really need to read the first book, since so many years were between that and second.


----------



## jtassinaro (Jul 20, 2007)

Right now I'm forcing myself to finsih Salem's Lot, so far to me it's pretty boring. I'm just over half way through and interesting things are just staring to happen. My mother loves King and is reading Cell right now. I started On Writing and stopped half way through b/c I was bored to death.  Most of his books are just too wordy for me. I like action.


----------



## Fossy (Jul 22, 2007)

I've just finished reading "The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon" Cheesy, simple, but I loved it!


----------



## lilacstarflower (Jan 13, 2008)

The Bachman books were great. I had read loads of Stephen King before reading his drama work and once i had read this i was a little put off by his horror stuff.

top 3.

1. the long walk

2. apt pupil

3. thinner


----------



## kidstaple (Jan 14, 2008)

Best Stephen King:
1.) The Shining
2.) The Stand
3.) On Writing
4.) Needful Things

Worst Stephen King:
1.) Cell - Shit. Come on man, if your going to write a zombie story, write it right!
2.) Dark Tower Series - Shit. Is this supposed to be fantasy? What the hell?

Don't mean to offend anyone, but it's the truth. (My opinion)


----------

